# Comment customiser son dock et le logo de démarage?



## swettim (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment custumiser mon dock le rendre d'une autre etc et aussi comment si c'est possible changer le boot logo au démarage de mon Macbook. J'ai un Macbook Pro en version 1.7. 
Processeur : 2.26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

Mémoire : 2 Go 1067 MHz DDR3

Disque de démarrage : Macintosh HD  

J'ai corrigé les fautes dans le titre, ça piquait les yeux.


----------



## Larme (18 Juillet 2011)

_BootXChanger_ ?


----------



## swettim (18 Juillet 2011)

Heu c'est un logiciel a telecharger ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Juillet 2011)

Pour le dock tu as des exemples içi et tu peux suivre les instruction d'installation ou utiliser CandyBar.

Pour le logo de demarrage je te conseil Ravissant.


----------



## swettim (18 Juillet 2011)

Ok merci j'ai vais tester.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h15 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Pour le dock tu as des exemples içi et tu peux suivre les instruction d'installation ou utiliser CandyBar.
> 
> Pour le logo de demarrage je te conseil Ravissant.



Feel like shit pour le dock . sa ma bien fait bug :hein: . J'arrivait presque pas a redémarrer et fermer ou ouvrir une application le dock avait disparue


----------



## Calderan (18 Juillet 2011)

Pour le dock, tu as aussi l'application *Superdocker*.

Sinon, pour le logo de démarrage, *Bootxchanger* comme le conseille Larme ou pour l'écran de login : *Ravissant* comme conseillé par Christophe31


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2011)

Tu es sous Tiger ?

Apparemment CandyBar requiert Mac OS 10.5+, et idem pour Ravissant.


----------



## Calderan (18 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu es sous Tiger ?
> 
> Apparemment CandyBar requiert Mac OS 10.5+, et idem pour Ravissant.



Bien vu, je n'avais pas regardé les infos ... en même temps pour être aidé il faut donner un maximum d'infos sur ce qu'on a et ce qu'on veux faire avec


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2011)

Tout à fait.

Par curiosité j'ai cliqué sur son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et j'ai vu Tiger.

Petite parenthèse; je me demande ce que veut dire sa signature ?! ... en mode M.A.C.

Edit : 





swettim a dit:


> J'ai un Macbook Pro en version 1.7.


 ... c'est quoi, version 1.7 ?


----------



## Calderan (18 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Petite parenthèse; je me demande ce que veut dire sa signature ?! ... en mode M.A.C.



Bonne question ... :confuses:


----------



## swettim (19 Juillet 2011)

Oui je suis sous Tiger mais version bêta je crois je me souvient plus . Ma signature je sais pas je l'ai fait au pif  . Je voulais dire "Swettim en mode Mac" mais sa sert a rien je pense vu qu'on n'est sur un forum réserver aux Mac donc voila. Puisque apparemment personne ne trouve de logiciel fonctionnant sous Tiger je vais laisser tomber je suis très occupé c'est temps-ci je me suis m'y a a la création d'un site et d'une Youtube Channel donc sur ceux .


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2011)

Tiger en beta ?
Lion tu veux dire ?

Tu te contredis de fil en fil en fait...

A noter que M.A.C. et Mac ne sont pas pareils...


----------



## swettim (19 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Tiger en beta ?
> Lion tu veux dire ?
> 
> Tu te contredis de fil en fil en fait...
> ...



Hmmmm &#8230;. je le savait pour M.A.C c'est pour sa que j'ai dit que je voulais dire "Swettim en mode Mac", j'ai un peu la fleme de changer et Tiger et Lion c'est pas pareil ??? Je sais que tiger c'est tigre mais je pensais que c'etais Lion. (Question un peu bête je sais ^^")


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2011)

Je t'invite à wikipedier ou aller faire un tour sur ton moteur de recherche favori sur les différentes versions de Mac OSX pour voir que non.
Un (snow) Leopard et un Lion, c'est également pareil ? Non.


----------



## swettim (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonne comparaison  Ok je vais aller voir, juste que j'avais vraiment pas fait pas attention :rose:.


----------



## wath68 (19 Juillet 2011)

swettim a dit:


> Tiger et Lion c'est pas pareil ??? Je sais que tiger c'est tigre mais je pensais que c'etais Lion. (Question un peu bête je sais ^^")


Faudrait p't'être pas non plus nous prendre pour des jambons.
Il suffit de lire tes posts précédents, dans d'autres sections, pour constater que tu sais très très bien ce qu'est Mac OS X Lion.

Inscrit depuis même pas un mois, déjà trois cartons pour les mêmes motifs.
Je pense que tu ne vas pas faire long feu ici.

Sur ce, à la revoyure, et bonne chance pour ton site, tes lecteurs vont adorer ton orthographe.


----------

